# HGH Blood Work



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 13, 2019)

I got some bloods done the other day for serums levels. I did the whole 10ius protocol and drew the blood about 2hrs after the pin. Unfortunately the results came back poor at like 6.9. The guy I got the kits from is good guy and I’ve dealt with him for years and he’s never done me wrong. He’s got labs from Jano on the kits that check out. Do you think I might have got a bad test result? Is it worth doing doing another serum test and waiting longer? What’s everyone’s thoughts?


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2019)

Where they green tops???


----------



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 13, 2019)

No there Blacks


----------



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you think by not waiting 3hrs the levels hadn’t spiked and that’s why the serum was low?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

What time of day did you draw the blood?

Were you fasted?

Did you do the test after a workout?

Are you on any other substances?


----------



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 14, 2019)

TODAY said:


> What time of day did you draw the blood?
> 
> Were you fasted?
> 
> ...



The test was done about 930am. I’m on several anti inflammatories and muscle relaxers (getting a disc replaced tomorrow).
I was fasted. No working out but definitely a lot of running around doing errands that morning.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

GH serum testing is HIGHLY variable and can be effected by a number of external factors. That being said, it sounds like you followed a decent protocol and still got mediocre results. The easiest answer is that the GH was under-dosed, but there could certainly be other factors at play.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

You wouldn't happen to be taking Baclofen or dexamethasone, would you?


----------



## MuscleMountaineer (Jul 14, 2019)

They actually both sound very familiar. But I’d have to look when I get home I’m actually sober member of AA so I won’t take any narcotic pain medicine so they literally have me on 3 different anti inflammatory meds and 2 different muscle relaxer to make the pain tolerable leading up to my surgery


----------



## TODAY (Jul 14, 2019)

Dexamethasone in particular can have a pretty drastic effect on GH secretion and readings.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 18, 2019)

Wait your suppose to take 10iu before getting blood work done? I only took 1.5 iu before I took my test a few weeks back. What else you check for just the HGH level cause my came back at a .8 and it said normal level any where from .05 to 3 so I should take the whole bottle and go take the test again? Not sure if you cab see pic below.


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2019)

10iu in the muscle 2 hours before test I think



Bobbyloads said:


> Wait your suppose to take 10iu before getting blood work done? I only took 1.5 iu before I took my test a few weeks back. What else you check for just the HGH level cause my came back at a .8 and it said normal level any where from .05 to 3 so I should take the whole bottle and go take the test again? Not sure if you cab see pic below.
> 
> View attachment 8145


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 18, 2019)

Seriously or you guys just ****ing around like usual? So do not take it in the belly fat take it like I would pin the test? ****ing had a post about this a few weeks back and no one helped me smh. I just requested new blood work so I will go this weekend guess I better research more than lest time and I hate needles in my veins so I hate getting blood work


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2019)

Double check but I pretty sure that’s the way to do it 



Bobbyloads said:


> Seriously or you guys just ****ing around like usual? So do not take it in the belly fat take it like I would pin the test? ****ing had a post about this a few weeks back and no one helped me smh. I just requested new blood work so I will go this weekend guess I better research more than lest time and I hate needles in my veins so I hate getting blood work


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 18, 2019)

MuscleMountaineer said:


> I got some bloods done the other day for serums levels. I did the whole 10ius protocol and drew the blood about 2hrs after the pin. Unfortunately the results came back poor at like 6.9. The guy I got the kits from is good guy and I’ve dealt with him for years and he’s never done me wrong. He’s got labs from Jano on the kits that check out. Do you think I might have got a bad test result? Is it worth doing doing another serum test and waiting longer? What’s everyone’s thoughts?



have you been running these a while...??  

How have the results been..??  growth.. ?  fatloss..??  

It seems your looking for some advice on how good your shit is, based off you test, they are crap or just under dosed, but how have your real world results been...??


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 19, 2019)

I was burning fat crazy at first I’m 6’1 275 not all muscle lol but the fat was coming off then I took superdrol and I puffed up now I’m off that and the weight is. Coming back down was getting great sleep and that’s about all I was only taking 3iu a day for like 2 months now give or take


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2019)

SD is water in a pill


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 19, 2019)

Thats the thing its not suppose to be its suppose to be the least water retention maybe i just have a different way of my body accepting it or maybe it was anadrol i have no idea anyways im done with orals everytime i take them i feel like shit gain a lot just to lose it and make me sad then feel like shit for a week or 2 coming off of them.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2019)

whats wrong with tes..?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 19, 2019)

Tes?  Testosterone?  Nothing always taking that


----------

